# NOOO!!! ditemi che non ho perso tutto!?

## Gaspyd

```

md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }

SCSI error : <1 0 0 0> return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key: Medium error

        Additional sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 192844

ReiserFS: md1: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev md1, block 16, size 4096)

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }

SCSI error : <1 0 0 0> return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key: Medium error

        Additional sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 192844

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=md1, iso_blknum=32, block=64

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(9,1)

```

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Avevo lanciato un emerge world che mi stava aggiornando perl

Poi tutti bloccato

Nessun nuovo login permesso ed emerge bloccato nella disinstallazione di perl versione "vecchia"

Ho dovuto necessariamente resettare manualmente e l'avvio successivo mi ha dato tutto questo.

Ho 2 hd sata da 160 collegati in raid:

md0: partizione di boot in raid1 (mirroring)

md1: partizione di root in raid0 (striping)

md2: partizione home in raid0 (striping)

Immagino non ci sia + nulla da fare vero ?

Mi tocca piallare tutto e ripartire da zero, vero ?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Io per sicurezza chiedo a voi che siete + esperti, ache se non credo di avere + speranze   :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S.

spero almeno di non avere danni hw .....

----------

## Onip

io proverei a entrare con il livecd e a vedere di riemergere perl. darei anche una controllata a kernel e grub.conf

----------

## comio

 *Onip wrote:*   

> io proverei a entrare con il livecd e a vedere di riemergere perl. darei anche una controllata a kernel e grub.conf

 

io prima di fare quello proverei a fare un check dei dischi... ovviamente non accettre correzioni proposte se non sei convinto (!).

ciao

----------

## Gaspyd

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   io proverei a entrare con il livecd e a vedere di riemergere perl. darei anche una controllata a kernel e grub.conf 
> 
> io prima di fare quello proverei a fare un check dei dischi... ovviamente non accettre correzioni proposte se non sei convinto (!).
> 
> ciao

 

quindi entrare da live-cd caricare sata-via e controllare sda e sdb come dischi singoli ?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

azz stripping... non so cosa ti potrebbe far vedere visto il tipo di raid usato, con un po' di dati spalmati su un disco ed un po' sull'altro. Comincia col vedere a posteriori i log di s.m.a.r.t. che i dicono [cerca smartmontools sul forum] poi valuta se tentare di ricostituire il raid da liveCD ed eseguire eventuali check di integrità sul disco raid.

----------

## makoomba

```

...

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }

```

questi sono errori hardware, non del filesystem.

con ext3 riusciresti a recuperare parte dei dati, ma con reiser in striping la vedo difficile.

i dischi sono mica dei maxtor ? no, perchè queste ciofeche sono particolarmente sensibili a sblalzi di tensione/spegnimenti improvvisi... ne ho cestinato almeno un chilo e otto negli ultimi 2 anni.

per recuperare il disco puoi tentare una formattazione a basso livello, un paio di volte mi è andata bene.

----------

## Gaspyd

come immmaginavo posso praticamente fare poco o nulla ....   :Mad: 

Maledetto raid   :Evil or Very Mad: 

In pratica mi tocca formattare e ripartire da zero nella speranza che i dischi non abbiano subito danni ....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sono 2 IBM sata praticamente nuovi ....... avranno 5-6 mesi di vita ..... 

Di certo ho provato il raid, mi è piaciuto x la velocità di lettura e scrittura (l'aggiornamento del portage era velocissimo) ma credo che reinstallerò tutto senza raid .....   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sperando che gli HD siano integri, quale fs mi cosigliate come robustezza ?

Attualmente avevo ext3 per le 2 partizioni mirror di boot e reiser per le 2 di striping .......

----------

## federico

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> Sperando che gli HD siano integri, quale fs mi cosigliate come robustezza ?
> 
> Attualmente avevo ext3 per le 2 partizioni mirror di boot e reiser per le 2 di striping .......

 

ext3 e xfs secondo me

http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/

----------

## Gaspyd

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ext3 e xfs secondo me
> 
> http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/

 

Bene (si fa x dire visto che ho praticamente perso tutto, a parte qualche backup neanche troppo aggiornato) magari domenica mi metto e riparto dal primo stage senza usare raid formattando boot in ext3 ed il resto in xfs ....... x ora piango ancora un pò x un'altro paio di giorni    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## makoomba

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> In pratica mi tocca formattare e ripartire da zero nella speranza che i dischi non abbiano subito danni ....  
> 
> Sono 2 IBM sata praticamente nuovi ....... avranno 5-6 mesi di vita ..... 

 

Considerato l'errore e il fatto che gli hd sono nuovi, ti consiglio di valutarne la sostituzione.

Per i maxtor c'è un tool che si scarica dal sito, fa il check dell'hd e ti dice se il prodotto dev'essere sostituito perchè difettoso.

per gli ibm non so, magari c'è qualcosa di analogo.

la domanda sul fs potrebbe scatenare l'ennesima guerra santa.... io ho sempre usato ext3 per sistema/dati e reiser per /tmp e cachedirs.

----------

## Gaspyd

Ma che cavolo sta succedendo, ..... ha smesso di funzionare anche la scheda di rete Marvell Yukon integrata nella mobo...... non funziona neanche sotto winzozz nonostante secondo gestione periferiche sia tutto a posto.

Mi si sta autodistruggendo il computer ........   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Anche nel bios sembra tutto regolare .....   :Confused: 

Eppure nonostante l'hw corposo ho messo su un termaltake da 560w .....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## comio

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> Ma che cavolo sta succedendo, ..... ha smesso di funzionare anche la scheda di rete Marvell Yukon integrata nella mobo...... non funziona neanche sotto winzozz nonostante secondo gestione periferiche sia tutto a posto.
> 
> Mi si sta autodistruggendo il computer ........    
> 
> Anche nel bios sembra tutto regolare .....  
> ...

 

inizia a fare un check dell'hw...

----------

## Gaspyd

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inizia a fare un check dell'hw...

 

eth ha ripreso a funzionare dopo che l'ho disabilitata da bios e riabilitata nuovamente. Appena ritento l'avvio di linux il problema si ripresenta e sono costretto a rientrare nel bios e ripetere l'operazione. Avviando direttamente winzozz nessun problema.

Chissà quali strane arti magiche comandano tutto questo.

Magari c'e' qualche problema con sata-via.

Proverò a piallare tutto e spostare i 2 hd sata sul controller promise al posto del VIA e non sfruttare il raid.

Controllerò i 2 hd e comincerò l'installazione infinita .....

Quello che + mi addolora è che il sistema funzionava perfettamente: server di stampa cups anche per il secondo pc (portatile) anch'esso in dual-boot, server ftp e apache accessibili dall'esterno, scanner, fotocamera digitale, samba (nel caso il portatile avesse win in esecuzione) e nfs (nel caso il portatile avesse linux in esec), tutta la mia collezione di mp3 organizzata e normalizzata, gnome e fluxbox personalizzati, i bookmarks di firefox ......TUTTO insomma. Giornate e giornate di lavoro ...... perse in un millisecondo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ci impiegherò una vita a ripristinare tutto come prima ...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Intanto grazie e .... scusate lo sfogo, sono sicuro che riuscite a comprendere .....   :Embarassed: 

----------

## GiRa

Il RAID 0 è sicuro tanto quanto avere un disco solo.

Quindi d'ora in poi (se usi i dischi singoli) vai di backup: considera che probabilmente hai un disco che non è sano. Io me li farei cambiare in garanzia.

----------

## xchris

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Il RAID 0 è sicuro tanto quanto avere un disco solo.
> 
> 

 

e' sicuro la meta'!  :Wink: 

Lo striping va utilizzato solo per dati backuppati regolarmente o per dati non importanti...

Solo se e' estremamente necessario un trhoughput elevato andrebbe usato.

Cmq a questo punto e' inutile...

mi spiace... ma il backup almeno andrebbe fatto...

coraggio..

ciao

----------

## Gaspyd

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Il RAID 0 è sicuro tanto quanto avere un disco solo.
> 
> Quindi d'ora in poi (se usi i dischi singoli) vai di backup: considera che probabilmente hai un disco che non è sano. Io me li farei cambiare in garanzia.

 

Già .... che comando lanciare per un check di integrità dei 2 dischi sata ?

----------

## Truzzone

```
...

ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }

```

Scusa, ma gli errori non vengono dati da sda o sdb, ma solamente dal "canale" ata1 non è che spostando i dischi in un'altro pc il tutto funziona IMHO, leggendo i successivi problemi secondo me può essere *solamente* un problema di scheda madre (non per sminuire la grave situazione   :Wink:  )

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## GiRa

Effettivamente essendo un RAID SW puoi cambiare macchina mantentendo i dati. Una prova da fare.

Per controllare i dischi badblocks. Fa dei test in scrittura con vari pattern e li verifica lungo ma si passa tutto il disco (ovviamente ogni dato presente verrà distrutto).

----------

## Gaspyd

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> Ma che cavolo sta succedendo, ..... ha smesso di funzionare anche la scheda di rete Marvell Yukon integrata nella mobo...... non funziona neanche sotto winzozz nonostante secondo gestione periferiche sia tutto a posto.
> 
> 

 

Non sono il solo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-375828-highlight-marvell.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-370968-highlight-marvell.html

----------

## =DvD=

Continuo a pensare che reiser faccia male...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  PIANTIAMOLA CON STO FUD DEGNO DI $NOTA_SOCIETA'_MONOPOLISTA CONTRO RAISER  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Mi sembra più sensato addurre a murphy...

Inoltre, che kaiser centra il FS se le ipotesi sono

a) errore su RAID SW

b) errore HW di un disco

----------

## =DvD=

 *Quote:*   

> Mi sembra più sensato addurre a murphy...
> 
> Inoltre, che kaiser centra il FS se le ipotesi sono
> 
> a) errore su RAID SW
> ...

 

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> questi sono errori hardware, non del filesystem.
> 
> con ext3 riusciresti a recuperare parte dei dati, ma con reiser in striping la vedo difficile.

 

----------

## mindolo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mi sembra più sensato addurre a murphy...
> 
> Inoltre, che kaiser centra il FS se le ipotesi sono
> 
> a) errore su RAID SW
> ...

 

E, di grazia, con un blocco si e uno no cosa ci recuperi?

Mi pare abbastanza chiaro che uno dei due dischi (sda per la precisione) è morto, o è in procinto di farlo.

Se il disco non è ancora _completamente_ defunto si potrebbe tentare un dd_rescue _dell'intero_ disco prima che ceda definitivamente e sperare che si possa recuperare qualcosa (e si, questo è indipendente dal fs, visto che dd_rescue fa una copia bit-a-bit).

In ogni caso direi che è cosa buona e giusta che accadano queste cose, almeno in futuro si imparerà ad avere cura dei propri dati (e si, anche senza raid il backup è _fondamentale_).

Ricordate che Gesù salva, ma solo Buddah fa backup incrementali.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

allora, quel bel

```
SCSI error : <1 0 0 0> return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key: Medium error

        Additional sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 192844
```

ci sta a dire che quel disco sta urlando "BWHAHAHAHA  SI! MI STO SFASCIANDO, E TU NON SAPRAI QUANDO QUESTO ACCADRA', BWHAHAHAHAH!!"

La teoria che sta dietro invece al raid 0 ci dice che questa tecnologia spezza i file sui dischi usati , quind non è un po' di file di qua e un po' di file di là ma pezzi di file di qua e pezzi di file di là.

Quindi il FS scelto è ininfluente se abbiamo un solo disco.

Nel fortunato caso in cui sda dia ancora segni di vita si potrebbe cercare di ottenerne un'immagine 1:1 con dd o dd_rescue , ripristinare l'immagine su un altro disco e pregare in turcomanno che l'accrocchio riparta. Ma bisogna avere una squadra da rugby in paradiso affinche una soluzione del genere porti i suoi frutti.

Infine una citazione da non mi ricordo più dove

 *Quote:*   

> Special Considerations: Using a RAID 0 array without backing up any changes made to its data at least daily is a loud statement that that data is not important to you.

 

----------

## makoomba

Quando si comincia a parlare di fs, gli animi si accendono ...

Intendevo dire che, anche in caso di guasto hardware, si riescono a recuperare dati da una partizione ext3.

Anche se il superblock è andato, se ci sono molti settori danneggiati, non è necessario dd o altro, basta utilizzare debugfs.

Con reiser, che uso abitualmente, non esiste (o meglio, io non ho trovato) un tool analogo.

Nel caso del 3d si aggiunge lo striping su 2 dischi, per cui le probabilità di recuperare qualcosa sono molto remote.

----------

## Gaspyd

Oramai ho piallato tutto   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mi servirà di lezione ..... ho spostato i 2 hd maxtor da 160 sata sul secondo controller sata presente sulla mia asus a8v deluxe, il promise PDC20378 settandolo da bios non come raid ma IDE MODE e gli ho collegato i 2 sata

Appena ho tempo riparto dallo stage 1 ma vorrei fare un bel check degli HD, posso farlo durante l'installazione e la creazione del fs ?

----------

## mindolo

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> Quando si comincia a parlare di fs, gli animi si accendono ...
> 
> 

 

No, per quanto mi riguarda il mio animo si accende quando legge boiate stratosferiche

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Intendevo dire che, anche in caso di guasto hardware, si riescono a recuperare dati da una partizione ext3.
> 
> Anche se il superblock è andato, se ci sono molti settori danneggiati, non è necessario dd o altro, basta utilizzare debugfs.
> ...

 

Anche in caso di reiserfs si riesce a recuperare il superblock e il tree del fs.

Lo striping è _deleterio_ anche usando ext3.

----------

## makoomba

 *mindolo wrote:*   

> Anche in caso di reiserfs si riesce a recuperare il superblock e il tree del fs.
> 
> Lo striping è _deleterio_ anche usando ext3.

 

... e due ... io busso a oro e tu giochi bastoni.

 *mindolo wrote:*   

> No, per quanto mi riguarda il mio animo si accende quando legge boiate stratosferiche

 

visto il tono, non ho alcun interesse a continuare la discussione.

----------

## randomaze

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> visto il tono, non ho alcun interesse a continuare la discussione.

 

Ecco, bravi. Suggerisco anche io di interrompere la discussione prima che gli animi si scaldino troppo (...e poi il povero mod si trova costretto a chiudere il post!)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

